# rollfast



## bikiba (Apr 26, 2014)

hey guys

bought this rollfast this morning. i wish i got it for as cheap as it is dirty, about $200. =/ not cheap and actually the most expensive bike i have bought so far.







i have been trying to find out a date going through documents, pictures... no luck at all! i cant even find one that looks like mine! i am guessing there must be tons of rollfast models.

the guy i bought it from said either a 46 or 49, but i thought it looked more 50s-ish. but just because i think it doesnt really mean much. 

can anyone suggest another resource that i can check?

thanks!!


----------



## bikiba (Apr 26, 2014)

oh yeah. posted all pics here: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1802


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 26, 2014)

There isn't a whole lot of info on Snyder/Rollfast bikes. However, it's been figured out that the frames have a date code on the BB, with the year in reverse and two letters. It seems they only used that coding from 1940-56. So, a 56 would be stamped '65 AB' or similar. I'd guess this bike is right around 55-58.


----------



## bikiba (Apr 26, 2014)

thanks Adam! after i chisel off the grime i will check out the numbers.


----------



## bikiba (Apr 26, 2014)

bikiba said:


> thanks Adam! after i chisel off the grime i will check out the numbers.




A197545 and then there is a trailing 6 no where near the serial and i think upside down.


----------

